# I Just Got My First 5th Rv



## RVLG329fbh

Hi everyone
My wife and I just got our first RV yesterday.
We got a 2009 329fbh. Its a real nice trailer cant wait to use it.
Looking for tips and pointers if any

The only thing I dont like is the TV doesnt seem to play through the sound system, maybe I am doing something wrong


----------



## Nathan

Congrats!

And Welcome to the group!!!


----------



## RVLG329fbh

Thx, there seems to be lots of info in the group I will be up late at night reading

Does anyone else own this model?


----------



## clarkely

Mine does not do it either...............i have read on here, that we need to connect the tv to the stereo............the stereo has wires out to TV in...but there is nothing connected out of the tv to the Stereo's in.

I will be getting mine hooked up this weekend.......should not be much to it.


----------



## jetjane

Congrats! I have been eyeing up that new model myself even though my husband says we won't ever be buying another RV again. I doubt anyone else has that model yet on here though because it so new. I wouldn't mind seeing some pics of it! One thing I wondered about the floor plan was if the air mattress bed was out in the bunkroom, is it hard to get into the lower bunk? Also, how wide (deep) are the bunks? Oh, and how long is that 5er?

About the tv question.... the tv does need to be hooked up to the stereo. If it is like ours, the cable needed is included so you may just have to look around for it. I think ours was in with the manuals. I believe we had to undo the screws to the stereo and pull it out to plug in the cable into the back, then slip the cable through the hole in the cabinet and plug it into the tv.


----------



## jetjane

Oh, one more thing about the tv....... if you have the cord plugged in already, do you have the tv on the right setting? I don't have my camper here to check which setting exactly (maybe aux or dvd?? sorry can't remember offhand) but you have to have the tv set to something and then it comes through surround sound. It likely says in the manual any way.


----------



## RVLG329fbh

Thx

You can walk around the bed when its out but not the easiest access to the lower unit.
the bunks are the standard 28" (cot size), I didnt really like that but with the bed its ok. If I ever wind up in one .....I hope the wife will let me sleep in the full sized bed the next day at least.









The trailer is 36' tip to tip and weighs 9900~ dry acording to the spec sheet.
Heres a link to the few pics I have taken so far, I will add more so check back.

http://rvs-lgs.smugmug.com/gallery/8066587...525520604_8h7YH

Thanks for the TV info I will do that as well.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY

RVLG329fbh said:


> Thx
> 
> You can walk around the bed when its out but not the easiest access to the lower unit.
> the bunks are the standard 28" (cot size), I didnt really like that but with the bed its ok. If I ever wind up in one .....I hope the wife will let me sleep in the full sized bed the next day at least.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The trailer is 36' tip to tip and weighs 9900~ dry acording to the spec sheet.
> Heres a link to the few pics I have taken so far, I will add more so check back.
> 
> http://rvs-lgs.smugmug.com/gallery/8066587...525520604_8h7YH
> 
> Thanks for the TV info I will do that as well.


Nice 5'er! We like that plan ourselves. Could you possibly take a pic with the bunkhouse sofa's air mattress folded out and setup?

Thanks!

-CC

Nathan - ok you got me!


----------



## RVLG329fbh

collinsfam_tx said:


> Thx
> 
> You can walk around the bed when its out but not the easiest access to the lower unit.
> the bunks are the standard 28" (cot size), I didnt really like that but with the bed its ok. If I ever wind up in one .....I hope the wife will let me sleep in the full sized bed the next day at least.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The trailer is 36' tip to tip and weighs 9900~ dry acording to the spec sheet.
> Heres a link to the few pics I have taken so far, I will add more so check back.
> 
> http://rvs-lgs.smugmug.com/gallery/8066587...525520604_8h7YH
> 
> Thanks for the TV info I will do that as well.


Nice 5'er! We like that plan ourselves. Could you possibly take a pic with the bunkhouse sofa's air mattress folded out and setup?

Thanks!

-CC

Nathan - ok you got me!
[/quote]

I will get it tonight, They come with inflators that you have to charge up overnight.


----------



## campfirenut

Congrats on the new 5er, she looks great.
Happy Camping

Bob


----------



## jetjane

After seeing your pics, I have another question........can you get into the bathroom with the living room slide closed?


----------



## jetjane

RVLG329fbh said:


> I will get it tonight, They come with inflators that you have to charge up overnight.


Really? Our inflator just plugs into a regular wall outlet and you can use it as many times as you like. Yours would be good for camping with no power I suppose though whereas mine would have to be plugged into a generator or inverter.


----------



## thelmasgang

Congrats and welcome from another newb......you're gonna love it!!!

.


----------



## RVLG329fbh

jetjane said:


> After seeing your pics, I have another question........can you get into the bathroom with the living room slide closed?


Yes you can


----------



## JerseyGirl86

HOLY MOTHER OF WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It's beautiful!


----------



## clarkely

Very Nice Pictures!!!

By the way.Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## tdvffjohn

Nice trailer!!!!! Its also a little cool when you are the first one on this forum with any new model. Enjoy and good luck.

John

By the way, I just added the new model to the list, vote soon

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...;st=0#entry1271


----------



## RVLG329fbh

tdvffjohn said:


> Nice trailer!!!!! Its also a little cool when you are the first one on this forum with any new model. Enjoy and good luck.
> 
> John
> 
> By the way, I just added the new model to the list, vote soon
> 
> http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...;st=0#entry1271


Thx I voted, and we will be camping in the driveway this weekend, my kids cant wait.


----------



## mmblantz

That's sweet!! We want to get a 5'vr like that next. --Mike


----------



## Nathan

collinsfam_tx said:


> Nice 5'er! We like that plan ourselves. Could you possibly take a pic with the bunkhouse sofa's air mattress folded out and setup?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> -CC
> 
> Nathan - ok you got me!


Curtis,

Hey, no one has accused me of not trying to cause trouble!

RVLG,
That is a Beautiful 5'er. Glad to see you have a truck that shouldn't have a problem pulling it either.


----------



## mswalt

Nice lookin' Fiver! Looks really nice.

Congrats.

Mark


----------



## GlenninTexas

Congradulations on the new 5'er.
Here's two checklists I put together to help me remember the things to do when setting up and breaking camp. The parts about the hookups is why I did this (don't forget to open the tailgate, don't forget to open the tailgate, don't forget to open the tailgate,...) Maybe it'll come in handy for you as well.

The first checklist is for when you arrive.

At Campsite
1	Secure Dogs
2	*Drop tailgate*
3	Level RV side-to-side
4	Chock Wheels
5	Connect 30 Amp power
6	Connect Water Line
7	Fold Down Steps & Door Handle
8	Turn On Air Conditioner
9	Extend Slide-out
10	Check if Hot Water tank is filled by turning on tap
11	Turn On Hot Water Heater
12	Turn On Refrigerator Dehumidifier 
13	Open window blinds
14	Put Dogs on cables 
15	Put out Dogs Water
16	Extend front stabilizer legs & pin
17	Disconnect Breakaway Cable
18	Unplug trailer harness
19	Remove Latch safety pin 
20	Retract latch handle to full open position
21	Raise tongue until plate clears hitch
22	Pull truck out from under RV
23	Level RV front-to-back
24	Extend rear stabilizer jacks
25	Extend awning, attach lights and de-flappers 
26	Put down Carpet
27	Put out flags
28	Put out table and chairs

The second checklist is for when your departing

At Campsite
1	Lower TV Antenna
2	Close windows blinds
3	Close window blinds
4	Lock shower door
5	Turn off Hot Water heater
6	Turn off air conditioner/furnace
7	Sweep top of slide-out
8	Retract slide-out
9	Fold away steps & Door Handle
10	Store outside cooktop & disconnect propane line
11	Take down flags
12	Store Awning
13	Disconnect water line
14	Retract rear stabilizer jacks
15	Hook up to hitch
*Drop tailgate*
Raise tongue to 1/2" - 1" above hitch plate
Retract latch handle to full open position
Ensure slider is in locked position
Back kingpin into latch
Ensure latch is completely closed
Insert latch safety pin 
Plug in trailer harness
Secure breakaway cable
Retract front stabilizer legs
Repin front stabilizers in highest position
Close tailgate
Remove wheel chocks
16	Unplug power cable
17	Perform circle survey
18	Retrieve wheel level boards
19	Check turn signal, brake light and electric brake operation
At Dump site
20	Dump holding tanks
21	Check lug-nut torque
22	Lock entry door
23	Fold away steps
24	Lock storage compartments
25	Turn off Overdrive
At Storage site
26	Turn off propane tanks 
27	Turn off refrigerator & dehumidifier
28	Lock entry door
29	Fold away steps
Notes: Things to restock, repair, or clean.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## leaderdogmom

Congrats on the new fiver. We just got our first fiver last month after having two TT's. We can't wait to use it, but we have to wait until the mud dries up around here-- way too much rain lately. I like your floorplan, I wish there had been something like that when our kids were young. Now it's just DH and I, ( and the dogs) so we decided on the 321 FRL floorplan. We really like the entertainment center and living space for those rainy days. Both of our kids are married and have their own campers. so we don't need much extra sleeping room. Your kids are going to love it!!


----------



## Sweathog62

Weclome to the group! Nice to have another Okie on the Forum............









BTW-We are in the NW section of the City....


----------



## swanny

Now that's really sweet lookin. Bet your face hurts from smiling.

Good luck, kevin


----------



## RVLG329fbh

GlenninTexas said:


> Congradulations on the new 5'er.
> Here's two checklists I put together to help me remember the things to do when setting up and breaking camp. The parts about the hookups is why I did this (don't forget to open the tailgate, don't forget to open the tailgate, don't forget to open the tailgate,...) Maybe it'll come in handy for you as well.
> 
> The first checklist is for when you arrive.
> 
> At Campsite
> 1	Secure Dogs
> 2	*Drop tailgate*
> 3	Level RV side-to-side
> 4	Chock Wheels
> 5	Connect 30 Amp power
> 6	Connect Water Line
> 7	Fold Down Steps & Door Handle
> 8	Turn On Air Conditioner
> 9	Extend Slide-out
> 10	Check if Hot Water tank is filled by turning on tap
> 11	Turn On Hot Water Heater
> 12	Turn On Refrigerator Dehumidifier
> 13	Open window blinds
> 14	Put Dogs on cables
> 15	Put out Dogs Water
> 16	Extend front stabilizer legs & pin
> 17	Disconnect Breakaway Cable
> 18	Unplug trailer harness
> 19	Remove Latch safety pin
> 20	Retract latch handle to full open position
> 21	Raise tongue until plate clears hitch
> 22	Pull truck out from under RV
> 23	Level RV front-to-back
> 24	Extend rear stabilizer jacks
> 25	Extend awning, attach lights and de-flappers
> 26	Put down Carpet
> 27	Put out flags
> 28	Put out table and chairs
> 
> The second checklist is for when your departing
> 
> At Campsite
> 1	Lower TV Antenna
> 2	Close windows blinds
> 3	Close window blinds
> 4	Lock shower door
> 5	Turn off Hot Water heater
> 6	Turn off air conditioner/furnace
> 7	Sweep top of slide-out
> 8	Retract slide-out
> 9	Fold away steps & Door Handle
> 10	Store outside cooktop & disconnect propane line
> 11	Take down flags
> 12	Store Awning
> 13	Disconnect water line
> 14	Retract rear stabilizer jacks
> 15	Hook up to hitch
> *Drop tailgate*
> Raise tongue to 1/2" - 1" above hitch plate
> Retract latch handle to full open position
> Ensure slider is in locked position
> Back kingpin into latch
> Ensure latch is completely closed
> Insert latch safety pin
> Plug in trailer harness
> Secure breakaway cable
> Retract front stabilizer legs
> Repin front stabilizers in highest position
> Close tailgate
> Remove wheel chocks
> 16	Unplug power cable
> 17	Perform circle survey
> 18	Retrieve wheel level boards
> 19	Check turn signal, brake light and electric brake operation
> At Dump site
> 20	Dump holding tanks
> 21	Check lug-nut torque
> 22	Lock entry door
> 23	Fold away steps
> 24	Lock storage compartments
> 25	Turn off Overdrive
> At Storage site
> 26	Turn off propane tanks
> 27	Turn off refrigerator & dehumidifier
> 28	Lock entry door
> 29	Fold away steps
> Notes: Things to restock, repair, or clean.
> 
> Regards, Glenn


Thanks for the list, I will use it and I guess I should lower the tailgate?


----------



## Joonbee

Nice setup. I am really gettin itchy. Ours is 5 years old now and these new ones are enticing. Have to go with a toyhauler next tho. MUST be patient

Good luck and welcome.

Jim


----------



## Northern Wind

RVLG329fbh said:


> Congradulations on the new 5'er.
> Here's two checklists I put together to help me remember the things to do when setting up and breaking camp. The parts about the hookups is why I did this (don't forget to open the tailgate, don't forget to open the tailgate, don't forget to open the tailgate,...) Maybe it'll come in handy for you as well.
> 
> The first checklist is for when you arrive.
> 
> At Campsite
> 1	Secure Dogs
> 2	*Drop tailgate*
> 3	Level RV side-to-side
> 4	Chock Wheels
> 5	Connect 30 Amp power
> 6	Connect Water Line
> 7	Fold Down Steps & Door Handle
> 8	Turn On Air Conditioner
> 9	Extend Slide-out
> 10	Check if Hot Water tank is filled by turning on tap
> 11	Turn On Hot Water Heater
> 12	Turn On Refrigerator Dehumidifier
> 13	Open window blinds
> 14	Put Dogs on cables
> 15	Put out Dogs Water
> 16	Extend front stabilizer legs & pin
> 17	Disconnect Breakaway Cable
> 18	Unplug trailer harness
> 19	Remove Latch safety pin
> 20	Retract latch handle to full open position
> 21	Raise tongue until plate clears hitch
> 22	Pull truck out from under RV
> 23	Level RV front-to-back
> 24	Extend rear stabilizer jacks
> 25	Extend awning, attach lights and de-flappers
> 26	Put down Carpet
> 27	Put out flags
> 28	Put out table and chairs
> 
> The second checklist is for when your departing
> 
> At Campsite
> 1	Lower TV Antenna
> 2	Close windows blinds
> 3	Close window blinds
> 4	Lock shower door
> 5	Turn off Hot Water heater
> 6	Turn off air conditioner/furnace
> 7	Sweep top of slide-out
> 8	Retract slide-out
> 9	Fold away steps & Door Handle
> 10	Store outside cooktop & disconnect propane line
> 11	Take down flags
> 12	Store Awning
> 13	Disconnect water line
> 14	Retract rear stabilizer jacks
> 15	Hook up to hitch
> *Drop tailgate*
> Raise tongue to 1/2" - 1" above hitch plate
> Retract latch handle to full open position
> Ensure slider is in locked position
> Back kingpin into latch
> Ensure latch is completely closed
> Insert latch safety pin
> Plug in trailer harness
> Secure breakaway cable
> Retract front stabilizer legs
> Repin front stabilizers in highest position
> Close tailgate
> Remove wheel chocks
> 16	Unplug power cable
> 17	Perform circle survey
> 18	Retrieve wheel level boards
> 19	Check turn signal, brake light and electric brake operation
> At Dump site
> 20	Dump holding tanks
> 21	Check lug-nut torque
> 22	Lock entry door
> 23	Fold away steps
> 24	Lock storage compartments
> 25	Turn off Overdrive
> At Storage site
> 26	Turn off propane tanks
> 27	Turn off refrigerator & dehumidifier
> 28	Lock entry door
> 29	Fold away steps
> Notes: Things to restock, repair, or clean.
> 
> Regards, Glenn


Thanks for the list, I will use it and I guess I should lower the tailgate?








[/quote]

Do as I did after denting the tailgate for the second time, go but a windgate with the V cut for a fifth wheel! then scratch that off your list of things to worry about!

Nice fiver, big rig for your first unit though it will take time to get used to for sure. Are model is the 30FRKS and we stepped up from a 26 footer to a 33 footer and it was a huge difference, I wouldn't trade it now because we love it and a fiver is so nice to pull I could never go back to a travel trailer, no offence to all who have one but once you pull a fiver you are hooked. I spent hours at the local mall with the traffic cones, learning how it reacted to turning and backing up and braking the locals thought I was probably nuts but it sure helped. Just remember the longer it is the faster the back end reacts!

Oh and welcome to the forum!!

Steve


----------



## RVLG329fbh

Northern Wind said:


> Congradulations on the new 5'er.
> Here's two checklists I put together to help me remember the things to do when setting up and breaking camp. The parts about the hookups is why I did this (don't forget to open the tailgate, don't forget to open the tailgate, don't forget to open the tailgate,...) Maybe it'll come in handy for you as well.
> 
> The first checklist is for when you arrive.
> 
> At Campsite
> 1	Secure Dogs
> 2	*Drop tailgate*
> 3	Level RV side-to-side
> 4	Chock Wheels
> 5	Connect 30 Amp power
> 6	Connect Water Line
> 7	Fold Down Steps & Door Handle
> 8	Turn On Air Conditioner
> 9	Extend Slide-out
> 10	Check if Hot Water tank is filled by turning on tap
> 11	Turn On Hot Water Heater
> 12	Turn On Refrigerator Dehumidifier
> 13	Open window blinds
> 14	Put Dogs on cables
> 15	Put out Dogs Water
> 16	Extend front stabilizer legs & pin
> 17	Disconnect Breakaway Cable
> 18	Unplug trailer harness
> 19	Remove Latch safety pin
> 20	Retract latch handle to full open position
> 21	Raise tongue until plate clears hitch
> 22	Pull truck out from under RV
> 23	Level RV front-to-back
> 24	Extend rear stabilizer jacks
> 25	Extend awning, attach lights and de-flappers
> 26	Put down Carpet
> 27	Put out flags
> 28	Put out table and chairs
> 
> The second checklist is for when your departing
> 
> At Campsite
> 1	Lower TV Antenna
> 2	Close windows blinds
> 3	Close window blinds
> 4	Lock shower door
> 5	Turn off Hot Water heater
> 6	Turn off air conditioner/furnace
> 7	Sweep top of slide-out
> 8	Retract slide-out
> 9	Fold away steps & Door Handle
> 10	Store outside cooktop & disconnect propane line
> 11	Take down flags
> 12	Store Awning
> 13	Disconnect water line
> 14	Retract rear stabilizer jacks
> 15	Hook up to hitch
> *Drop tailgate*
> Raise tongue to 1/2" - 1" above hitch plate
> Retract latch handle to full open position
> Ensure slider is in locked position
> Back kingpin into latch
> Ensure latch is completely closed
> Insert latch safety pin
> Plug in trailer harness
> Secure breakaway cable
> Retract front stabilizer legs
> Repin front stabilizers in highest position
> Close tailgate
> Remove wheel chocks
> 16	Unplug power cable
> 17	Perform circle survey
> 18	Retrieve wheel level boards
> 19	Check turn signal, brake light and electric brake operation
> At Dump site
> 20	Dump holding tanks
> 21	Check lug-nut torque
> 22	Lock entry door
> 23	Fold away steps
> 24	Lock storage compartments
> 25	Turn off Overdrive
> At Storage site
> 26	Turn off propane tanks
> 27	Turn off refrigerator & dehumidifier
> 28	Lock entry door
> 29	Fold away steps
> Notes: Things to restock, repair, or clean.
> 
> Regards, Glenn


Thanks for the list, I will use it and I guess I should lower the tailgate?








[/quote]

Do as I did after denting the tailgate for the second time, go but a windgate with the V cut for a fifth wheel! then scratch that off your list of things to worry about!

Nice fiver, big rig for your first unit though it will take time to get used to for sure. Are model is the 30FRKS and we stepped up from a 26 footer to a 33 footer and it was a huge difference, I wouldn't trade it now because we love it and a fiver is so nice to pull I could never go back to a travel trailer, no offence to all who have one but once you pull a fiver you are hooked. I spent hours at the local mall with the traffic cones, learning how it reacted to turning and backing up and braking the locals thought I was probably nuts but it sure helped. Just remember the longer it is the faster the back end reacts!

Oh and welcome to the forum!!

Steve
[/quote]
Thank again fornthe tips. 
I plan on the practice session as well. My dad drove semis and that's one of the things I listened to 
I have never pulled such a big thing on a pickup and it is quite different. I was nervous as a kitten bringing it he bit all went well (rush hour traffic as well)

I will add some more pics of the trailer also.


----------



## RVLG329fbh

collinsfam_tx said:


> Thx
> 
> You can walk around the bed when its out but not the easiest access to the lower unit.
> the bunks are the standard 28" (cot size), I didnt really like that but with the bed its ok. If I ever wind up in one .....I hope the wife will let me sleep in the full sized bed the next day at least.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The trailer is 36' tip to tip and weighs 9900~ dry acording to the spec sheet.
> Heres a link to the few pics I have taken so far, I will add more so check back.
> 
> http://rvs-lgs.smugmug.com/gallery/8066587...525520604_8h7YH
> 
> Thanks for the TV info I will do that as well.


Nice 5'er! We like that plan ourselves. Could you possibly take a pic with the bunkhouse sofa's air mattress folded out and setup?

Thanks!

-CC

Nathan - ok you got me!
[/quote]

Sorry for the delay but heres the photos, Its not easy but you can walk around
Thats my 4yr old who made stay in the trailer most of the weekend


----------



## Collinsfam_WY

Thank you for taking those pics showing the airbed out! I appreciate it!

-CC


----------



## tomandamber

congrats on the 5th wheel. that floor plan is great, I've already called marci at lakeshore to get some info.

P.S. anyone want to buy a 27rsds??????


----------



## Carey

Your chevy wont even sweat towing that trailer... Congrats and welcome to the fun!

Carey


----------



## jetjane

RVLG329fbh....does that single seat recline that is attached to the sofa in the living room slide? Thanks for posting the pics, I enjoy looking at them. I wish Keystone had this floor plan a year ago...oh well.


----------



## mike

wow nothing like going big for ur first one. Congrats and welcome


----------



## Oregon_Camper

mike said:


> wow nothing like going big for ur first one. Congrats and welcome


Guess he won't be doing the Outback Upgrade Shuffle anytime soon.


----------



## clarkely

I like the larger Couch/recliner


----------



## RVLG329fbh

jetjane said:


> RVLG329fbh....does that single seat recline that is attached to the sofa in the living room slide? Thanks for posting the pics, I enjoy looking at them. I wish Keystone had this floor plan a year ago...oh well.


No the leg support comes out and its pretty strong. I almost kicked the wife across the trailer... she was standing in front when I pulled the eject handle which forced me into a relaxed position. I just about launched her though.








It is pretty comfortable however.

The one thing I dont like about the long dinning table is thats its quite hard to get between it and the couch when both are installed.
I see on the 2010 model they rounded off the corners which should ease the operation.
I plan to do this myself in the future.


----------



## RVLG329fbh

mike said:


> wow nothing like going big for ur first one. Congrats and welcome


Thanks

I started out looking at trailers under 30 ft and less than 12 ft high..... I almost bought a Cougar 293sab but didnt like the fact the under carriage wasnt covered.
The one I almost bought was rusted from the trip from IN in the winter to Oklahoma City. Anyway we looked at Jayco models as well and liked them a lot but they were taller and about as long with a simular floor plan, the money was close to the same and the beauty of the Outback sold it hands down.

I will be practicing with it until I learn it well.


----------



## SQLShaw

Nice looking 5er. I just got the Sydney 310 FRL, we are taking it out friday for the first time.


----------



## Rollrs45

What interior package did you get? I just placed a deposit on the same model with the Havana interior. I'll be heading to Ohio next week to pick it up. The dealer rep said she'll be rolling of the assembly line in 2 days................ can't wait!

Mike


----------



## RVLG329fbh

Rollrs45 said:


> What interior package did you get? I just placed a deposit on the same model with the Havana interior. I'll be heading to Ohio next week to pick it up. The dealer rep said she'll be rolling of the assembly line in 2 days................ can't wait!
> 
> Mike


I have the russet (kind of a 70's bead hanging in the door pattern)








But I grew up in that era so I can live with it.
Anyway the 2010 table is better the 09 I think cause they rounded the corners so you can get by it when sitting down.
Congrats!! it really pulls nice and I am still working on the backing up part, Its big and beautiful!


----------

